# Intranet - The Next Generation



## Blackylein (6. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Ja es geht wieder mal um die HAK Baden aber diesmal nicht um den Jahresbericht . Dafür aber um das Intranet.

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr von meinem neuesten Entwurf haltet:

HAK Baden Intranet - The next Generation

Danke und cYa
Bl4cky


----------



## Shakie (6. Juli 2006)

"Community" schreibt man mit Doppel-m ;-)
Ich finde das Design ganz hübsch, muss aber sagen, dass ich von WebDesign Null Ahnung habe und mehr durch Zufall hier vorbeigeschaut habe!


----------



## Blackylein (6. Juli 2006)

oh sry, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen, dass ich mich vertippt hab

dankeschön!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Für eine Handelsakademie, die wohl eher seriös wirken soll (auch wenn es sich um einen
Intranetauftritt handelt), finde ich diesen Entwurf etwas zu... sagen wir mal... "gewagt".
Ich hoffe, Du weißt, was ich meine - ein Hauch von klarer Formgebung und der daraus
resultierenden Seriosität wird in diesem Fall wohl angebrachter sein. Just my 2 cents.

Gruß


----------



## Blackylein (6. Juli 2006)

Da die Schule, wie du schon sagtest, ein Intranet ist und als Zeilgruppe ausschließlich junge Menschen hat hatte ich keines Falls vor etwas "langweiliges" zu machen

es ist in unserer Schule ohnehin schwer Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und dadurch andere Menschen zum Mitmachen (bei Votings, im Forum, oä) zu bewegen, wollte ich das Design dementsprechen gestalten.


----------

